# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: البهجة الوفية بحجة الخلاصة الألفية - الغزي

## أحمد البكري

Arabic-65

Direct download link
أو
http://www95.zippyshare.com/v/7Qo9ceLu/file.html
أو
http://hugefiles.net/sde8al3jhho8

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

رجاءا تفعيل هذا الملف ، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طلال العراقي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم 
لو تكرمتم ورفعتموها من جديد على الميديافاير أو الفورشيرد 
فالروابط لا تعمل

----------


## أحمد البكري

https://archive.org/download/mktot-mkah02/Arabic-65.zip

----------


## دحيم البريدي

جاء في فهرس المخطوطات بالشاملة: وجود نسختين غير هذه النسخة.
http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-5678/page-73828



> الرقم التسلسلي:
> 75798
> الفن:
> نحو
> عنوان المخطوط:
> البهجه الوفيه
> عنوان المخطوط:
> البهجه الوفيه بحجه الخلاصه الالفيه
> اسم المؤلف:
> ...


فنرجو أن يجري الله خيرا على يد من يستطيع توفير إحدى النسختين الأخريين.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أو هماا معا والله الموفق !!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

فنرجو أن يجري الله خيرا على يد من يستطيع توفير إحدى النسختين الأخريين

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

فنرجو أن يجري الله خيرا على يد من يستطيع توفير إحدى النسختين الأخريين ! أو هما معا !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أحمد البكري

> فنرجو أن يجري الله خيرا على يد من يستطيع توفير إحدى النسختين الأخريين.


المكتبة المركزية أهي مكتبة جامعة الملك عبد العزيز أم مكتبة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود؟

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو أن في الأمر مشقة أيها الكريم النبيل  ! لو بحثت في واحدة بعد الأخرى فلك عن العلم وأهله خير الجزاء ، أعانك الله وقواك ! وبارك الله لك في دينك ودنياك !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو أن في الأمر مشقة أيها الكريم النبيل ! لو بحثت في واحدة بعد الأخرى فلك عن العلم وأهله خير الجزاء ، أعانك الله وقواك ! وبارك الله لك في دينك ودنياك !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لا تنسونا يا رجال حملكم ثقيل ، أعانكم الله !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لا تنسونا يا رجال حملكم ثقيل ، أعانكم الله !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لا تنسونا يا رجال حملكم ثقيل ، أعانكم الله

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو أن في الأمر مشقة أيها الكريم النبيل ! لو بحثت في واحدة بعد الأخرى فلك عن العلم وأهله خير الجزاء ، أعانك الله وقواك ! وبارك الله لك في دينك ودنياك !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من مجيب ؟

----------


## دحيم البريدي

علمت أن أحد الإخوة يقوم حاليا بـنسخها على الحاسوب..  وقبلها بنسخ مختصرها..  تمهيدا لتحقيقهما
وعلمت أن البهجة "الأصل" تجاوز عشرة الآلاف  من الأبيات 
و "المختصر" يجاوز أربعة الآلاف بقليل
وسينشر عمله على الشبكة فور انتهائه بإذن الله

فنسأل الله له التيسير والتمام

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> علمت أن أحد الإخوة يقوم حاليا بـنسخها على الحاسوب..  وقبلها بنسخ مختصرها..  تمهيدا لتحقيقهما
> وعلمت أن البهجة "الأصل" تجاوز عشرة الآلاف  من الأبيات 
> و "المختصر" يجاوز أربعة الآلاف بقليل
> وسينشر عمله على الشبكة فور انتهائه بإذن الله
> 
> فنسأل الله له التيسير والتمام


يسر الله له

----------


## دحيم البريدي

...

----------


## دحيم البريدي

صدر بفضل الله
48380856_1246005735548841_439729063980957696_o.jpg
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...er_action_list

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

وماذا بعد ؟

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

جزاكم الله خيرا على رفع هذه الدرة النادرة

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا رفعتموها ؟ رفع الله قدركم !

----------

